

Show HN: D3-powered table of this year's Amazon weekly bestseller lists - minikomi
http://www.honba.co/

======
minikomi
A fun weekend hack. The patterns of the blue/green SAT guide are quite funny.
Also, there are a few books which don't play nice with amazons image API. And
one deleted book! (can you guess which one? Use your imagination :) )

------
killermonkeys
Nice aesthetic. Suggest zooming in to the center 70% of the book cover. It
will make it more likely that you can recognize the pattern of the cover. The
only cover I can recognize at a glance is 50 shades.

~~~
reddit_clone
>I can recognize at a glance is 50 shades

Hrrm..

